# No spark and P1320 fault code



## Peter Shaw (Mar 15, 2008)

My K11 Micra/March has broken down with no spark so I towed it to an Auto Electrician for computer diagnosis where it has now been for two weeks. It shows P1320 Ignition signal primary fault code but they haven't been able to find a fault. They have tested the individual components but find nothing wrong and need to know details of what P1320 fault can be. I am in Botswana Africa and this information is not readily available here so help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Peter


----------

